# P&C hand plane



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

Recently I was complaining to my grandfather about being outbid on a block plane I was looking at and he mentioned that he had one. He whips out a hand plane that was clearly not a block plane and stamped P&C. Although I'm unsure whether its a good one or not, he gave it to me and I'll use it. I started knocking the rust off and cleaning it up, but I was surprised at how sharp he had it. He mentioned how he sharpened it with his files "before I was born" and it was definitely sharp. I've recently gotten into sharpening my tools so was impressed seeing this with my amateur eyes. I guess it proves again there is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

Figured I'd add some pictures although clearly nothing to show off


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

That plane is priceless if your Grandfather gave it to you,
Link here is about the P&C
http://home.comcast.net/~alloy-artifacts/peterson-carlborg.html


----------

